# How do I get power to a new ceiling fan?



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

Probably not the answer you're looking for, but my parents ran a long lamp cord from a wall outlet to their ceiling fan and then just ran it through a chain and hung the chain. Very 70's looking, but it's been functional for about 30 years too.  You could do something similar with small wire channel too. Not the prettiest solution, but rather easy.


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

perpetual98 said:


> Probably not the answer you're looking for, but my parents ran a long lamp cord from a wall outlet to their ceiling fan and then just ran it through a chain and hung the chain. Very 70's looking, but it's been functional for about 30 years too.  You could do something similar with small wire channel too. Not the prettiest solution, but rather easy.


Thanks, but not really an option for me. I have small kids in the house and I can't have them potentially swinging like Tarzan from an electrical cord. Also, I need to sell this house in a couple years, so it needs to be done "right".


----------



## frodo601 (Mar 10, 2008)

can you fish a wire down your wall? fish a wire down to a receptical perferable one that is not used much,


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

frodo601 said:


> can you fish a wire down your wall? fish a wire down to a receptical perferable one that is not used much,


I did consider this, but it seems like it would be quite challenging!

The holes through the studs are just big enough for the existing wiring and I'm unaware of any tips on how to get the new wire specifically to an unused opening of the receptacle's junction box. I realize it's called "fishing" but it seems like a 1/1000 chance of getting the wire to go where it needs to go. That's why I was presuming I'd have to remove drywall to do it this way.


----------



## borninpa (Jan 15, 2008)

The fishing is not as hard as you make it out. I think your solution for a power source is to get it from one outlet in the room and run it over to the fan or switch. 

You said that you are unaware of any tips on how to get the wire to an unused opening in the receptacles j-box. The best way is normally to remove the receptacle outlet box altogether and then fish the wire down the wall. By removing the box, you have enough room to get a hand or tool into the stud bay and grab the fished wire. You then route it through a new outlet box along with the previous connections and re-install.

If your existing outlet box is nailed in, you will need to cut the nails with a hack saw or reciprocating saw. You can then pull the box out (you may need to disconnect existing wire from receptacle first and allow wire to pull out of the back of the box). You can then use a new "old-work" box to put back into the wall once you have fished the wire.

This procedure is really not that difficult. Just make sure you fish the wire down from above in the correct stud bay.

Paul


----------



## BrntWS6 (Feb 26, 2008)

If there are no Junction boxes in the attic, no closet lights etc, your gonna have to fish down the wall. The most logical thing to do is use the existing wall switch for that room. Get a 1" drill bit and drill down through the top plate above the switch. Be sure not to cut through any existing wire or your gonna have a much bigger job on your hands. Then your going to have to fish the wire down to the switch box. Green sticks work well for this and you can get them at Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

Garage door outlet. 

It is mounted in the ceiling and is hot all the time.


Yeah, I'm a genius.



Closet light that is operated via pull chain?

Ceiling mounted smoke detector?

Where is your doorbell transformer located?



> -run a wire all the way to the circuit breaker. I didn't do this because I would need to run about 60 feet of wire and it just seems ridiculous to have just a ceiling fan occupying a circuit breaker.


 
If your panel is accessable....accessible....this would be the way to go. It may be a "waste" of wire and a $4 breaker but time is money. You could then use it for future fans.


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks, everyone. I think I will try fishing the wire with borninpa's suggestions. If that fails, I'll probably go to the garage door outlet as 220/221 suggested, even though it's about 3/4 as far as the circuit breaker panel.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

40' of romex versus 2 hours of fishing wire.

To me it's a no brainer.

If you are looking for an adventure, go for it :thumbsup:









> The best way is normally to remove the receptacle outlet box altogether and then fish the wire down the wall.


 
Don't forget about possible blocking.





> If your existing outlet box is nailed in, you will need to cut the nails with a hack saw or reciprocating saw.


 
Unless its a bracket box or a 4s box/1G mud ring.





> This procedure is really not that difficult


. 

Best case scenario, not that difficult.....but it can turn ugly quick.






> Just make sure you fish the wire down from above in the correct stud bay.


Just locating the chase can be a challange. To a novice, things look really different up there....and the existing cables do not always go thru the top plate directly to the Jbox.


----------



## billie_t (Feb 17, 2008)

are you entirely sure that the existing lights are fed from a switch and are only powered when the switch in on....could it be that the first light in the ceiling is in fact the power source for the switch?


----------



## jbert (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am, new to the DIY site. I am an advanced DIY-er but when it comes to electrical I need confirmation to validate my thinking. I am putting a ceiling fan in and the room has a switch that powers a duplex receptacle. I want to use the receptacle as my power source as the switch box is cramped with wiring already. The switch does have 2 cables and the outlet has only one. As Billie Y ask above, I am positive the power comes to the switch first and it controls the one outlet only. Thanks so much for your input.


Jbert


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

jbert, I suggest you start your own thread; it gets too confusing answering two people on one thread.


----------



## RUNRON (Oct 10, 2016)

sestivers said:


> Thanks, everyone. I think I will try fishing the wire with borninpa's suggestions. If that fails, I'll probably go to the garage door outlet as 220/221 suggested, even though it's about 3/4 as far as the circuit breaker panel.


I realize that this post dates a few years ago, but were you able to install your fixture by a)using the switched receptacle; b) wall switch; c) garage ceiling receptavle; d) fuse box? 

I find myself asking the same question now. Difference is my fan has a RF remote that ideally is recommended to be on the wall. Optionally, it can be installed with switch but it can also be simply installed via the receptable method. Were you able to fish the wiring to your receptable? Please let me know or anyone else...please give me pointers.

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Every situation is different . They might not have been able to do the same thing that will work for you. Coom on methods were given. You need to find one that works for you.


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

runron - I tapped off the garage ceiling receptacle. I sold the house seven years ago though so I can't get you any other new info about it.


----------

